# Sammy, a baby Maltese in Southern Mich



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

He is so cute...

I wish I could afford another puppy







. I don't know how 3 dogs in my apartment would be either...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww I love him already. What is it about there eyes? I love looking into their eyes!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

as long as you plan on not having kids around---go for it.







you seem like a great mom!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonder what they would say if you already had a malt AND kids????


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 8 2004, 04:21 PM
> *as long as you plan on not having kids around---go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Well that was awfully nice!







(I think you were talking to me). I would adopt him in a second if I thought I could afford it... My lease is up in March so Tini and Milo are going to be seperated... my boyfriend and I are pretty serious...and he has always wanted a big dog, so I think I may have to hold out until we have a place together to get another dog...


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Soooooo cute. I love the baby photo's. I bought Flurry at 9 mths. Thanks to all the baby photo's I know just how adorable he was as a baby! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

he looks like a sweetie...where is he located?opps i read the title now...im an idiot







im sure he will be gone before then end of the week


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... too cute! I would like another one too but not while living at home with my parents.. they will kill me! hehe... but in the future!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh he is so adorable. Would love to get Lacey a brother or sister but husband said 2 cats and 1 dog were enough...he said if I get rid of one I could get another...he was kidding. Oh well, maybe someday Lacey won't be the only doggy child.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok Natalie,my hubby thinks im crazy!! :new_Eyecrazy: I seen Sammy and my heart melted! I have been wanting to get a rescue or a baby from a puppymill and when i seen Sammy (because of you) I e-m the lady and today she sent me an adoption form.She did say that there were several different people interested,BUT as long as he gets loved who cares who its by.so Im gonna send it and we,ll see what happens!!!Iwould be so excited but if i dont get him im going to keep trying!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 9 2004, 02:41 PM
> *Ok Natalie,my hubby thinks im crazy!!  :new_Eyecrazy:  I seen Sammy and my heart melted! I have been wanting to get a rescue or a baby from a puppymill and when i seen Sammy (because of you) I e-m the lady and today she sent me an adoption form.She did say that there were several different people interested,BUT as long as he gets loved who cares who its by.so Im gonna send it and we,ll see what happens!!!Iwould be so excited but if i dont get him im going to keep trying!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21678*


[/QUOTE]


Oh my goodness!!!!!! I am so happy to hear that!! Good luck, let us know what happens!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 9 2004, 02:41 PM
> *Ok Natalie,my hubby thinks im crazy!!  :new_Eyecrazy:  I seen Sammy and my heart melted! I have been wanting to get a rescue or a baby from a puppymill and when i seen Sammy (because of you) I e-m the lady and today she sent me an adoption form.She did say that there were several different people interested,BUT as long as he gets loved who cares who its by.so Im gonna send it and we,ll see what happens!!!Iwould be so excited but if i dont get him im going to keep trying!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21678*


[/QUOTE]















Oh I hope you get to rescue him!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I really hope you get him...BUT if you don't, you should pass on the name of this forum to the rescue...that way if the person has never had a maltese they can dip into all the wonderful info here!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great idea!I will.I joined the MEETUP group,they have a Maltese group in our area,but im only the third member







I posted our SMwebsite hopeing to bring more people to this great place.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 9 2004, 05:27 PM
> *Great idea!I will.I joined the MEETUP group,they have a Maltese group in our area,but im only the third member
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just noticed you are from IA! I think we are the only ones on here from IA.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 09:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed you are from IA! I think we are the only ones on here from IA.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21843
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes i noticed that too!!!Hello fellow Iowan







I was so dissapointed that there isnt a bigger Maltese group here.I read some of the posts about meetups,and was hopeing they had that here.Oh well maybe in time.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 10 2004, 09:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yes i noticed that too!!!Hello fellow Iowan







I was so dissapointed that there isnt a bigger Maltese group here.I read some of the posts about meetups,and was hopeing they had that here.Oh well maybe in time.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21857
[/B][/QUOTE]

Is there an organizer for your group? I become the organizer for the Des Moines group. When I joined there was only 1 other person. What I did was print up some letters asking people to join. I gave some to the petstores and training schools. We know have 4 offiicial members and another 4 that said they were going to join. Anytime I see a maltese I tell the owners about the group. I'm actually going to print up some little business cards with the website on it. That way I can just give that to them.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

No,there isnt one.I thought about doing it but not sure about the time it will take or how to do it really.You have a good idea about the cards though,maybe i will do that .How do you decide to meet and in what places?I dont have much spare time,but sure would enjoy meeting up with fellow furbabies MOM & Dads.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Dec 10 2004, 11:02 AM
> *No,there isnt one.I thought about doing it but not sure about the time it will take or how to do it really.You have a good idea about the cards though,maybe i will do that .How do you decide to meet and in what places?I dont have much spare time,but sure would enjoy meeting up with fellow furbabies MOM & Dads.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21878*


[/QUOTE]

It doesn't take that much time. Once you are the organizer you can email the other members to find out where they want to meet. Final decision is up to the organizer. All you really have to do is enter the event on the website. I try to show up about 10 minutes early to the meetings. So in total it take proably an extra 30 minutes a month, if that. Just to let you know your group can not schedule meetings until you have an organizer. Once you have an organizer you can schedule meeting with as little as 2 members.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 12:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't take that much time. Once you are the organizer you can email the other members to find out where they want to meet. Final decision is up to the organizer. All you really have to do is enter the event on the website. I try to show up about 10 minutes early to the meetings. So in total it take proably an extra 30 minutes a month, if that. Just to let you know your group can not schedule meetings until you have an organizer. Once you have an organizer you can schedule meeting with as little as 2 members.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21879
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much for the info,i thought it involed way more time.I will have to do it now !Thanks again,Sheila


----------

